# Flash (con 5 led) regulable para auto



## totung (Jul 6, 2007)

hola me surgio esta duda despues de ver el precio de los flashes para auto, y pues me dijo un amigo ke se puede hacer kon led blancos

kisiera saber komo se haria, se poco de electronica y kreo tener lo necesario para armar el circuito: tengo las herramientas y los leds de alto brillo (27kmcd / 3.4-3.8v / 25mA) y la fuente ke seria la bateria del auto (12-14v).

ke es lo ke necesito? para hacer ke flasheeen    ah y regular el flasheo


----------



## gTi (Jul 8, 2007)

La foto es de pesima calidad pero es suficiente para darte la idea ... la fuente es de 9V y las resistencias estan puestas en paralelo son de 10k, 360, 10k, 360 los condesandores son de 100 microfaradios y los transistores son muy basicos BC 547 B ... si modificas  las resistencias de 10k por otras mas pequeñas veras como la intermitencia es mas rapida


----------



## totung (Jul 9, 2007)

ya pase en limpio el circuito esta bien?


----------



## gTi (Jul 9, 2007)

Si esta correcta la esquema, espero q te haya servido de algo... un saludo!


----------



## totung (Jul 9, 2007)

funcionaria tambien si pongo un preset de 10k en vez de las resistencias?y mi otra duda es de ke si tendria ke mover ambos presets para ke tengan el mismo valor de ohms?


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Con respecto a tu segunda pregunta:

En realidad si lo haces solo con uno la regualcion se va  alograr de todas formas pero se va a ver una pequeña desincronizacion con el tiempo de encendidod y apagado. es decir el tiempo de encendido no es el mismo que el tiempo de apagado pero si esto no te produce ningun remordimiento puedes implementar solo un potenciometro

Por el contrario si quieres los mismos tiempos deberas usar un potenciometrto estero y listo(que son 2 potenciometros en uno )

Un ultimo consejo usa uno solo por que ese circuito es bastante inestable asi que de nada va a servir un potenciometro estereo.


----------



## gTi (Jul 9, 2007)

hay una pagina que te puede ayudar:
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~23106~PN~1
debes registrarte antes


----------



## gTi (Jul 9, 2007)

mira esto:


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 3, 2007)

hola me llamo franco
yo hice 2 parecidos
uno usaba transistores i el otro usaba un 555
pero con estos circuitos no se llega a su pico max de destello

en cambio usando un lm3009 (si no me equivcoco) hecho para esta aplicacion, y usando unn capacitor y una resstencia se logra el destello correcto simulando un flash--
el integrado debe rondar en los 17$ argentinos.
los valores de la resist. y cap---varian la rapidez de destello

franco


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 3, 2007)

yo tengo uno con el 555 en modo astable y le puse un condensador de 4,7 y el destello del led casi no es perceptible. ademas el 555 puede trabajar con 12 v pero habia que agregarle una proteccion para evitar sobre voltages, derivados del sistema electrico del automovil.


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo creo que la mejor opción sería usando un 555 en modo astable con un ciclo de actividad positivo muy corto para que simulen el rápido destello de un flash:


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Para simular el efecto de flash se puede sobrealimentar a los led con mas corriente de la que soportan pero acortando el tiempo de encendido.
Si ajustan correctamente ambos parametros conseguiran un buen efecto sin quemar nada.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Oct 15, 2007)

alguien me puede pasar el esquema que crean que sea el mejor.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 12, 2008)

estuve experimentando con este circuito, pero sin darme cuenta que habia colocado al reves los transistores, (emisor en donde va el colector), obtenia un efecto que no lo obtuve colocandolos correctamente.   use leds azules para los estroboscopicos, que destellan cada 3 segundos, y leds verde y rojo para las luces de posicion. estos ultimos permanecen encendidos mientras los otros estan apgados. circuito final:


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 12, 2008)

mi dibujo es una correcion con paint del que posteo gTi.  funciona con bateria de 9 V. me olvide de borrar la inscripcion two transistor led flasher. 
cuanto mas alto es el valor de R2 ( 47 K) mas alto es el retardo de destello de los leds azules.


----------



## menduco (Feb 13, 2008)

la funcion del led rojo y verde es tambien para el flash o sirven para indicar otra cosa?

la resistencia R2  de 47K puede saer reemplazada por un pote de unos 50 k?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2008)

¿Que más va a indicar? Creo que mas nadaaa! (Que ironia) Creo que si se puede!


----------



## zetec (Feb 13, 2008)

Te comento que yo hice algo muy muy similar pero fue con 5 leds de 3.4v de 20 mA blancos de alta luminosidad, utilizan el 555 astable, con el manual q sale en esta misma pagina como un manual y el leds es algo respetable a lo mejor con la ayuda de los conocimientos de los amigos del foro logras que te de un destello mas fuerte.

aqui te dejo el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm

lo q hice fue ponerlos y me dio un destello bastant respetable acoto en una habitacion.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 15, 2008)

los que flashean son los azules. el verde y el rojo, fueron para aprovechar el paso de corriente , porque poniendo una resistencia que simule el consumo del led, se calentaba mucho, y aparte desperdiciaba bateria. el flasheo, es muy fuerte, y luego esta apagado por 3 segundos hasta el nuevo flash. los otros leds ( V y R) permanecen encendidos 3 segundos, y cuando flashean los otros, hacen un pequeño apagon que no dura nada.


----------



## menduco (Feb 15, 2008)

ok, gracias armaggedon_1757


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hola hacelo con un 555 y un potenciometro


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 8, 2008)

hola perdon si esto no tiene nada q ver con el tema:
En la universidad me dejaron armar el circuito que posteo armaggedon_1757, ya lo armé y quedo de 10, pero ahora tengo que explicale al maestro como funciona cada parte del circuito del cual no entiendo casi nada, sería posible que alguien me explique un poco del circuito? 

porfavor y gracias desde ya


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola.
Ese circuito está mal implementado, los emisores deben estar en tierra, y los colectores con los LEDs.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Te adjunto la teoría.


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 8, 2008)

tendrá el mismo efecto si coloco los transistores correctamente?
ya había armado otro (el mismo) hace unos... 4 meses y aún funciona bien :/

igual gracias por responder elaficionado era justo lo que buscaba gracias de nuevo 

otra preguntita:
es posible colocarle otro par de leds azules para tener 4 azules flasheando?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola.
Imagino que viste la teoría, si lo conectas correctamente, debe funcionar.
La limitación de ese circuito es que la fuente de alimentación no debe superar lo 6V.
Para usar una fuente alimentación de mayor voltaje hay que agrerar un par de diodos al circuito.
Si se puede poner 2 LEDs más, todo depende de la corriente de colector que puede soportar el transistor.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Haz visto mi avatar


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hay mas posibilidades de lograr el efecto del flash con un 555 que con el oscilador astable con transistores. Esto lo digo porque el 555 posee una salidad totalmente cuadrada, sin embargo con los transistores se obtiene una salida parecida a la carga y descarga de un capacitor, entonces el encendido no es instantaneo.





Ademas, el tiempo de encendido debe ser un poco mas largo que el de apagado.


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 9, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> La limitación de ese circuito es que la fuente de alimentación no debe superar lo 6V.



  uy yo lo alimento con 12v de la pc, y pensaba ponerlo en el auto,creo que de suerte no se me ha quemado  
pero no consigo el mismo efecto flash que colocandolos al revés, si coloco los emisores hacia abajo se consigue algo así como la onda que postea Rick-10, los led azules nunca llegan a apagarse sino que queda muy tenues, suben un poquito la intensidad, luego flashean y se repite el proceso (asi como la onda)

toncs, si quiero agregar otros 2 leds, pongo 2 resistencias de 47ohm y los dos leds?
acá un videito feo   de como me quedó


saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola.
No deseo entrar a la teoría del circuito.
Conectado correctamente, Vcc no debe ser mayor a 6V.
Conectado incorrectamente si puede funcionar a 12V.
Todos los cálculos se basan en la teoría de los circuitos astables con transistores..
Ahora por qué funciona el circuito si está mal conectado.
Eso lo explica la teoría de la construcción de transistores, tema que no voy a tocar.
Parece que no tiene sentido que mal conectado funcione a más voltaje, pero así es.
Pero los cálculo para el diseño del circuito no funcionan correctamente con el circuito mal conectado.
Acerca del Vcc mayor a 6V, se soluciona colocando un diodo entre el emisor y tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 9, 2008)

claro por eso me funciona a 12v, ya me estoy estudiando la teoría de estos circuitos, otra vez gracias man.


----------



## ramirofd (Sep 17, 2009)

hola recien me embarco en el mundo de la electronica y me gustaria saber sobre el circuito de dos transistores posteado por gTi, que significan las curvitas que cruzan de R2 y R3 a Q1 y Q2, hay un empalme entre R2 y C1?? y entre R3 y C2


----------



## And1M (Sep 21, 2009)

alguien me puede decir como hago para que el destello sea mas fuerte sin dañar los led que el led alumbre lo mas fuerte que puede soportar este mismo gracias espero me pùedan ayudar


----------



## hipatetik (Ene 16, 2010)

No se si esto ya se cerro, pero bueno, yo encontré esto en google, por ahi funciona, lo voy a probar, pinta como que sí, y creo que se puede modificar, los transistores esos de switch supongo que se podran reemplazar por otros mas localizables o dependiendo de la velocidad y la cantidad de leds...


EDITO1: acá va el link donde un tipo lo hizo:

http://www.instructables.com/id/41-LED-Flasher-Circuit-using-555-IC/

Edito 2: Se supone que con menos leds (5, como decía este tema), y con una sola "rama" (sacandole la del transistor PNP) va a andar igual, y poniendole leds de 40.000 mcd de alto brillo o lo que fuera. En youtube está esto, creo que es el mismo circuito, lo vi tambien que lo usan para simular una luz de policía:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b15a36L6VHI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeeWx_Srei4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upeOkgOLKfY

Espero que sirva de algo... saludos a todos


----------



## renteriia (Ene 30, 2010)

me podrian decir cuantas veces parpadea por segundo los leds en este circuito??


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola. 
Parpadea 6 veces por segundo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## renteriia (Ene 31, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Parpadea 6 veces por segundo.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




bueno puess muchas gracias
otra pregunta 
¿como puedo saber cuantas veces parpadea?

y que debo hacer parpadee maso menos veces?

y que puedo hacer para que tenga varias secuencias?

me podrian dejar un diagrama?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2010)

renteriia dijo:


> .........me podrian dejar un diagrama?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*4)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.
Mira la hoja de datos del 555 y allí encontrás las fórmulas para hallar la frecuencia.
Si quieres que tenga varias secuencias busca el 4017 .

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## GARCIFEDE (Mar 10, 2010)

gTi dijo:


> La foto es de pesima calidad pero es suficiente para darte la idea ... la fuente es de 9V y las resistencias estan puestas en paralelo son de 10k, 360, 10k, 360 los condesandores son de 100 microfaradios y los transistores son muy basicos BC 547 B ... si modificas  las resistencias de 10k por otras mas pequeñas veras como la intermitencia es mas rapida


Una pregunta seguro que debe ser una estupides pero es por mi ignorancia pero que significa 360? osea 10Kohm se pero el 360 colgado que medida es? desde ya muchisimas gracias. ah no se le puede agregar algun elemento de seguridad?


----------



## renteriia (Abr 21, 2010)

ola que tal queria pedirles si alguien me podria pasar un circuito de 5 leds que parpadeen 4 veces por segundo a 12v gracias

ya he buscvado pero solo encontre uno que parpadea 6 veces por segundo


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/flash-5-led-regulable-auto-8574/#post248041
Ahí pusiste el de 6Hz.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/flash-5-led-regulable-auto-8574/#post248101
Ahí preguntaste algo muy similar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/flash-5-led-regulable-auto-8574/#post248139
Y ahí te contestaron.

¿Hacía falta postear de nuevo lo mismo?

Saludos

Edit: Me olvidaba de aclarar que todo eso fue en este mismo tema.


----------



## renteriia (Abr 22, 2010)

perdon pero no se si me equivoco
ahi dice que parpadea 6 veces por segundo y yo necesito uno que parpadee 4 sii alguien quisiera decirme como modificar el tiempo de parpadeo estaria genial


----------



## Nostalgic (Abr 22, 2010)

renteriia dijo:


> perdon pero no se si me equivoco
> ahi dice que parpadea 6 veces por segundo y yo necesito uno que parpadee 4 sii alguien quisiera decirme como modificar el tiempo de parpadeo estaria genial



Hola como estas? mira soy nuevo en esto pero creo que esto te puede servir... con este circuito tienes las posibilidad de regular los parpadeos... espero te sirva... saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Mira la hoja de datos del 555 y allí encontrás las fórmulas para hallar la frecuencia.
> Si quieres que tenga varias secuencias busca el 4017.


Eso es lo que ya te habían contestado.

Si volvés a preguntar lo mismo, la respuesta debería ser la misma. Si no querés leer, eso ya es otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## renteriia (Jun 3, 2010)

como le pongo mas leds???


----------



## emaquina (Sep 9, 2010)

hipatetik dijo:


> no se si esto ya se cerro, pero bueno, yo encontré esto en google, por ahi funciona, lo voy a probar, pinta como que sí, y creo que se puede modificar, los transistores esos de switch supongo que se podran reemplazar por otros mas localizables o dependiendo de la velocidad y la cantidad de leds...
> 
> 
> Edito1: Acá va el link donde un tipo lo hizo:
> ...



GROSO  lo que buscaba


----------

